# Food Plots



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I am wanting to plant a food plot this year for deer season. Haven't made my mind up of what I am planting. I am thinking of alfalfa or timothy grass. My question is how to to keep animals from getting at it before it can properly grow. Money is kind of tight so fencing is out of the question. I will take any tips you have.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Alfalfa is very high maintanence. The soil must be just right and it must be baled each year. However, it&#8217;s a very good crop once established. Timothy is worthless for deer as far as food. All it can provide is summertime bedding cover, most likely for only one doe and her fawn(s). As far as keeping deer out until it&#8217;s established, you only have a couple of options. Properly set electric fence works best and isn&#8217;t too expensive, but not cheap either. Two rows of double strand are needed, and expect to have to fix it until they realize to stay away. I&#8217;ve hear that Milorganite fertilizer will keep them away for a few weeks, but I&#8217;ve never used it. It would be worth a shot.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Fall plots for deer:
Winter rye (not rye grass)
oats
turnips

I plant the above three and have had success with each. You can also plant oats in the spring for turkeys (they love the new green growth). I am doing that tomorrow in my plots. In late july I will till my plots and plant winter rye and a brassica mix.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. A buddy was telling me about using soft winter wheat as well. Do deer tend to favor grain type plants over "greens" or does it really depend on their surroundings? I will add that my plot will be located inside an urban deer unit. There is really not much of agricultural plantings in the area. I am basically trying to keep deer in one area.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

there is a product out called plot saver.a buddy of mine uses it and it seems to work


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I use several types of products from this company. They all do well Even if you don't want to buy there mix I am sure that you could make up your own using some of the seed mixes that they have. 

Abseed.com

These are some of the mixes they have and yes the mixes did well in Cincinnati. I order from them once a year. I don't work for them. I just like there product.


"ABC" Deer Mix - Spring
This mixture is a blend of Aeschynomene, Soybeans, Buckwheat, Cowpeas, Ladino Clover, Millet, Chufa, Alfalfa, White Dutch Clover, Perennial Ryegrass, Lespedeza, Delar Small Burnett and Sainfoin. Plant 20 to 40 pounds per acre April to August.

"ABC" Deer Salad (Canola) - Fall
Canola is in the rape family, and it grows like turnips. Deer love the lush leafy "greens." Plant it in the fall, and it grows all winter. Use 10 to 12 pounds per acre. It may be mixed with other fall items to improve deer browse.

"ABC" DNR Deer Mixture - Fall
This is a mixture for fall planting based on the Georgia Department of Natural Resources recommendations. It contains Wheat, Wrens Abruzzi Rye, Ryegrass and Clover. Plant through October at 50 to 90 pounds per acre. Fertilize and lime according to soil test, or apply 600 pounds of a 10-10-10 fertilizer plus 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate per acre. Also lime at a rate of 1 - 2 tons per acre(add more if needed).

"ABC" Deer / Turkey Annual Fall Mixture
This mixture contains Austrian Winter Peas, Wrens Abruzzi Rye, Wheat, Dixie Reseeding Crimson Clover, Hairy Vetch and Bob Oats. Plant 75 to 90 pounds per acre August to October. Fertilize and lime according to soil test, or apply 600 pounds of a 10-10-10 fertilizer plus 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate per acre. Also lime at a rate of 1 - 2 tons per acre (add more if needed).

"ABC" Deer / Turkey Mix - Spring
This mixture is a blend of Aeschynomene, Chufa, Pensacola Bahiagrass, White Proso Millet, Milo, Ladino Clover, White Clover, Reseeding Cowpeas and Perennial Ryegrass. Plant 20 to 40 pounds per acre April to August.

"ABC" Deer / Turkey Perennial Fall Mixture
This mixture contains Bigbee Berseem Clover, Regal Ladino Clover, Osceola Ladino Clover, White Dutch Clover, Kenland Red Clover, Dixie Reseeding Crimson Clover, Austrian Winter Peas, Hairy Vetch, Wrens Abruzzi Rye and Wheat. Plant 60 to 75 pounds per acre in late August to October. Fertilize and lime according to soil test, or apply 600 pounds of a 10-10-10 fertilizer plus 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate per acre. Also lime at a rate of 1 - 2 tons per acre (add more if needed).

"ABC" Dove Mix - Late Spring
This mixture contains Millets, Sunflowers, Grain Sorghum, Sesame and Buckwheat. Fields should be 5 to 10 acres. Large fields can be planted if the field is long and narrow. If hunters are posted on both sides, fields should be 100 yards wide. Fields should be near a good water supply. Limit hunts to once or twice a week. Plant 25 to 35 pounds per acre June to August.

"ABC" Fall Overseeder Mix
This mixture is an economical blend excellent for replenishing depleted spring food plots. It contains a mix of small grains, Ryegrass, Clovers and Canola. It works best with some soil preparation, but it may be broadcast into existing food plots with good success. Plant 100 pounds per acre August to November.

"ABC" Georgia Wildlife Delight - Fall
This mixture is our own blend of 12 types of perennials and annuals for all types of wildlife. Plant in open fields, forest openings, logging roads, logging loading docks, fire trails, utility lines and on the edges of fields. Plant August to November at 30 to 40 pounds per acre. Fertilize and lime according to soil test, or apply 600 pounds of a 10-10-10 fertilizer plus 50 pounds of ammonium nitrate per acre. Also lime at a rate of 1 - 2 tons per acre (add more if needed).

"ABC" Georgia Wildlife Delight - Spring
This mixture is our own blend of 13 kinds of seed that will attract and maintain quail, doves, deer, turkey and rabbits. Plant in open spots in the forest, logging roads, fire trails and along the edges of woods. Work up the ground with a disk, plow, or roto tiller. This blend is the best-proven mixture planted in the spring and summer. Plant 25 to 35 pounds per acre April to July.

"ABC" Hunters Choice Clover Mix - Fall / Spring
This mixture contains reseeding annual, bi-annual, and perennial clovers. It may be planted as a pure stand or used to "sweeten up" food plots. Plant 12 to 15 pounds per acre in the fall or spring.

"ABC" Logical Alternative - Fall
This mixture is a blend of Dwarf Essex Rape, Canola, Chickory, Red Clover and White Clover. It is a very good mix to be planted by itself or added to enhance a lesser quality mix or food plot. Plant in the fall at 5 pounds per ½ acre (10 pounds per acre).

"ABC" Quail Mix
This mixture contains Hegari, Millets, Sunflowers, Buckwheat, Egyptian Wheat, Lespedeza, Sesame and Bobwhite Soybeans. Plant in small fields, in wood loading docks and along the sides of roads. Provide 1/8 to 1/4 acre food plots for each covey. Plant 15 to 20 pounds per 1/2 acre.

I hope these mixes help.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thanks wildman. That was a wealth of info.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Do not plant rye grass. It has a low nutritional value for wildlife and is a pain to get rid of. Rye grass and rye grain are two different plants. Rye grain is a great thing to plant in less than ideal soils (low ph). It is very hardy, tolerates grazing and cold weather and the deer love it!


----------



## buckhunter8 (Apr 12, 2008)

I like turnips, peas, and sugar beets for fall planting. Will last well into the season and deer luv them.


----------

